# Killian went to Lowes.....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Today I needed to go to Lowes and Petsmart, so I took Killian for some fun today! Every Sunday we got to pet adoption day, it's our routine when my husband is gone, it gives Elizabeth something to look forward too, and helps the weeks pass. Army Life Rocks. 

Okay back to the point. Killian did pretty good in Petsmart today, only pulled twice to visit the puppies. However, he was doing really well with his leave it command. That went well, we went to Lowes next and I was FLOORED by his BEST BEHAVIOR! He was just as well behaved as a service dogs are. He sat when I stopped, if I was taking a minute to look at something he laid down, no command needed. Didn't pull at all. LOTS of people walked up to pet him, if he was standing, he immediately sat. Didn't get over excited, and oh my, was it funny to watch the people turn corners and be SHOCKED by this big dog just turning the corner, not giving them any mind. I was SO PROUD of him, he is only _8 months old_ and SO BEHAVED in public. We have some more work to do at petsmart. With those distractions, but man I am proud!!! Jazmine wasn't that well behaved until she got out of her puppy stage entirely!! 

On a side note, the groomer at Petsmart asked me what he was mixed with. :-O I told her nothing, he was a purebred GSD, and she said "No way, not with that coat, are you sure he is a GSD?" I told her thats what "Sable GSD's" looked like. She gave me a whatever look. Hahahahaha, and she was supposed to GROOM my dog?! Oh yea, I was also asked at Lowes, if Killian was a Malinois, CLOSE, but no cigar. Hahaha, atleast they didn't say some crazy off breed like a poodle..... :wild::wild::wild:


*I'M SO PROUD!!!!*


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Way to go Killian! Don't you love it when they behave so well?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I DO!! We have been slacking into getting him into formal training, he starts with the breeder this Friday, and he's come so far with just me working with him alone! <3 Makes me feel competent and proud!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Today I needed to go to Lowes and Petsmart, so I took Killian for some fun today! Every Sunday we got to pet adoption day, it's our routine when my husband is gone, it gives Elizabeth something to look forward too, and helps the weeks pass. Army Life Rocks.
> 
> Okay back to the point. Killian did pretty good in Petsmart today, only pulled twice to visit the puppies. However, he was doing really well with his leave it command. That went well, we went to Lowes next and I was FLOORED by his BEST BEHAVIOR! He was just as well behaved as a service dogs are. He sat when I stopped, if I was taking a minute to look at something he laid down, no command needed. Didn't pull at all. LOTS of people walked up to pet him, if he was standing, he immediately sat. Didn't get over excited, and oh my, was it funny to watch the people turn corners and be SHOCKED by this big dog just turning the corner, not giving them any mind. I was SO PROUD of him, he is only _8 months old_ and SO BEHAVED in public. We have some more work to do at petsmart. With those distractions, but man I am proud!!! Jazmine wasn't that well behaved until she got out of her puppy stage entirely!!
> 
> ...


:happyboogie::happyboogie:

YAY!!!! GO KILLIAN!!!!

Are you allowed to bring your dog into any lowes?!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Are you allowed to bring your dog into any lowes?!


I can't promise that, but I was told by our breeder Lowes and Home Depot let them in. Our local Home Depot doesn't, but Lowes welcomes them as long as they are well behaved, next time, drive by and see if they have that No Pets sign on their doors. <3 The ones next to my moms house allows pets too.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I DO!! We have been slacking into getting him into formal training, he starts with the breeder this Friday, and he's come so far with just me working with him alone! <3 Makes me feel competent and proud!!


As you should! I can remember at our last rally training session last fall, we had a mock rally trial. If I remember right, there were 8 dogs. Mia did everything perfect except for the last down/wait/walk around your dog, and then heel. That was my fault though. I read the sign wrong and just did down/wait and then heel. Darn it! LOL! We took second place that day. I was so proud of my girl.

Good luck in starting his formal training. Sounds like he's going to do wonderful.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> As you should! I can remember at our last rally training session last fall, we had a mock rally trial. If I remember right, there were 8 dogs. Mia did everything perfect except for the last down/wait/walk around your dog, and then heel. That was my fault though. I read the sign wrong and just did down/wait and then heel. Darn it! LOL! We took second place that day. I was so proud of my girl.
> 
> Good luck in starting his formal training. Sounds like he's going to do wonderful.


Aww, thank you!!! <3 I just love him and it makes me feel so proud that he is so smart and so eager to please!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Woot!!! Go Killian!!! That sounds like a great guy ya got there.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> :happyboogie::happyboogie:
> 
> YAY!!!! GO KILLIAN!!!!
> 
> Are you allowed to bring your dog into any lowes?!


I take Mia to Lowes in our area all the time. Before we went, I just called and asked and they said it was no problem as long as she was on leash. 

I've heard you can take them to Home Depot too. Of course Tractor Supply allows them in too.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Aww, thank you!!! <3 I just love him and it makes me feel so proud that he is so smart and so eager to please!!


 
Make sure you keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> Make sure you keep us updated on his progress.


Oh I will, I can't wait for Friday, to start working with other dogs... He is also gonna see his momma again! <3 I'm so thrilled!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

way to go!!!! makes you feel all warm and fuzzy that you've done something right doesnt it!?! I need to call our local Lowe's and ask them if dogs are allowed. Would be GREAT for Shasta. I'll do the same with Home Depot.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Way to go Killian!! That's a good boy!!

We took Jamie to Lowe's recently. We went in through the garden dept. and the cashier tried to tell us they really don't like them coming inside the main part. Well we didn't care we went ahead and brought her in. We had to go in the main store to get something and we sure weren't going to leave her and Samson in the truck. They didn't say anything she was really well behaved and Samson was in the basket on his pillow. The cashier that checked us out inside the store didn't say we couldn't she even petted them both. I don't know what the lady in the garden dept's problem was but everyone was friendly to us even though a lady thought Jamie was a Schipperke.LOL


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

We had Elly May to Lowes today but because we were there to make some serious plant purchases I left her in the truck. We always take her in when we go to the '_Garden Department.' _Afterwards, I let her run arround their gaint parking lot in the area where there is no traffic.


----------

